# mccullough gas trimmer clutch removal



## bearcat (May 15, 2008)

have old MAC FR 48 trimmer with no spark... trying to check magneto spacing but cannot remove clutch.. any info on clutch removal 'tool' or method for doing so... TORX, PHILLIPS, SLOTTED & etc do not fit.. How to do..??


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

your trying to remove it the right way correct? because they are left-handed threads

so you want to turn it to the right to loosen it


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Are you talking about the clutch or the clutch drum?


----------



## bearcat (May 15, 2008)

*mcculough clutch removal*

hank; it is entire clutch.. mushroom shaped with small screw buried in the stem... I understand it is TORX head but I have tried down to a #10 to no avail... Is it possible it is a hex head screw... difficult to see but will try to get a 3/16 slender socket to see if this might work... Local repair shop says it should be a TORX.. The 'stem' is about 1/4" square I.D... 
Thks...


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I think it takes a #20 Torx with a very skinny shaft. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

It could be a #15 Torx too.


----------

